# Eliminating a ridge vent



## bbopp123 (Sep 24, 2015)

What do I have to do to the gap at the peak of my roof if I eliminate the ridge vent? Can I just shingle over it or do I have to close that gap somehow?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

#1, Why would you get rid of a ridge vent?
If the gap is the normal 2" on each side if it was mine I'd just cap over it.


----------



## bbopp123 (Sep 24, 2015)

I had a new roof put on my house and I was up there looking at it and I noticed that there's nothing under it at the peak. If I push on it a little bit, I would put my hand through it. I was pretty glad I didn't step there. I was just wondering if he should have done something to it other than just shingle over it.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

The shingles should have been cut back and the ridge vent replaced. Did you install can vents instead? Not that I would have taken cans over a ridge vent, but, unless that's what was done, the job isn't finished yet.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

If the gap is more then 1", I normally run a wide piece of metal that covers both sides. I make sure I nail it into each rafter.

Does your roof have any other means of ventilation.?


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

ron45 said:


> If the gap is more then 1", I normally run a wide piece of metal that covers both sides. I make sure I nail it into each rafter.
> 
> Does your roof have any other means of ventilation.?


:vs_cool: me too. Aluminum coil molds nicely over the ridge and smooths things out. Every self respecting roofer has some 24" aluminum coil laying around.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Wondering about the ventilation changes myself. Why the modifications?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Post some photos of the issue. Better to fix the issue properly then eliminate part of the roof ventilation system.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

DexterII said:


> Not that I would have taken cans over a ridge vent.......


I used to think that too. Then I had occasion to remove a couple old ridge vents and the dust and dirt that accumulated on the fiberglass filters was alarming. If it was my furnace filter I would have been embarrassed. Now I'm not so in love with ridge vents anymore. :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## mgp roofing (Aug 15, 2011)

craig11152 said:


> I used to think that too. Then I had occasion to remove a couple old ridge vents and the dust and dirt that accumulated on the fiberglass filters was alarming. If it was my furnace filter I would have been embarrassed. Now I'm not so in love with ridge vents anymore. :vs_no_no_no:


I have seen old fibreglass filters like that too. Now I use the Lomanco ridge vents that have no filter to clog, and easier to install.


----------



## RustNeverSleeps (Sep 26, 2015)

I do not understand the motivation to remove ridge vents, since their purpose is to keep the attic and roof cool, prolonging the life of asphalt shingles. In theory cooler than what a thermostatically ventilation fan can provide.

But the comment about dirt and dust was intriguing. Should one do some yearly maintenance/spring cleaning of ridge vents? Perhaps use a shop vac from the outside or a leaf blower from the inside to help keep things clean???


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Attic ventilation is more importantly about moisture removal. Depending on the orientation, pitch, and color of the roof, most of the cooling is happening via convection and to outside.


----------

